# memphis hpo's spl?



## bigmoe2010 (May 14, 2010)

are the old school memphis hpo's a good spl sub in a sealed box


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I ran a 10" sealed and downfired in a single cab truck. The problem I found was the surround maxed out before the coil ran out of throw. Warranty got mine reconed since I bought mine from a local shop. While loud with some form of sq the PR series seemed to get a little louder with less power sealed. That said, there are far better choices for spl in a sealed box. I've been out of the sub loop for a while so can't remember much these days. How much power do you have on hand and what's your budget? I'm sure someone can point you in the right direction.

EDIT: by "surround maxing out" I mean it held potential undistorted xmax back quite a bit. A buddy of mine swaped an Oz Matrix Elite out with my old HPO and it sounded cleaner and got louder while inverted over a little .6ish sealed spare tire well box. Didn't make sense but I guess the Oz simply didn't like the box...or being inverted.


----------



## bigmoe2010 (May 14, 2010)

i have two 15 inch hpo's running on 900 watts rms and sound good but they are underpowered


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Yeah, I never fully understood how some of Memphis' SPL subs have so much more xmech than xmax...For example, my Treo TSX subs have surrounds that are nearly 3x 'taller' than my HPO 15". I know there's more to it than that...

Still, my 15" HPO in a 2cf sealed box is very tight and punchy which I like. I still haven't tried it ported though I have run PRs and MClass subs both ways...


Jeremy


----------



## bigmoe2010 (May 14, 2010)

how many watts are you running to your hpo and how many watts rms can it handle?


----------

